# Sept/Oct 2WW



## Sunnshine4u (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone else is waiting post ET? Slowly going crazy even though I've done this before.

I'm due to test on Saturday. Praying for a positive result.


----------



## gamrguk77 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Sunnshine4u,
🙋 Mine is on friday. The first week was so positive but as I started this week I'm getting little pain, like pulling, stretching and bit of stubbing in my belly on the right side, also my back hurt a bit only on my right. Had no implantation spotting, no signs so I'm really confused...I buried myself into work, yoga , cleaning the house 😂 
I'm dreading the test day.


----------



## Sunnshine4u (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Gamrguk77

Thanks for responding. You don't have too much longer to wait. Although the hours feel like weeks and months even. 😅 Have you thought of testing early? I have never done it but I'm tempted this time as I'm older and I don't have any real symptoms. I have a headache and a bit of fluttering in my tummy but no spotting either. But I didn't have spotting the other times either but can't remember if I had symptoms or not. Sending you lots of baby dust...Hope all goes well. Xx


----------



## gamrguk77 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey,

I definitely won't test early as I might had a late implantation. I'm using donor egg, so high on progesterone, estrogen, viagra and all, so the signs are confusing. I'm very thirsty tho 🤔.
Everyone is different and every pregnancy is different as well so you can't even guess. So is this your second IVF or first child conceived naturally?
The wait! Yes, it is feels like months! I'm at work so that helps to engage my mind till 10pm.


----------



## Sunnshine4u (Sep 24, 2014)

Ah wow. Will be praying all goes well tomorrow. All really great signs. We are dealing with male factor infertility due to cancer treatments. We had ICSI twice before and we have two daughters, one from each cycle. We've just finished one more, last round of ICSI.

Best of luck tomorrow and the for the future.


----------



## gamrguk77 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi, 
Just wanted to tell you that my test today came back negative. I'm a bit sad but I think something changed on Monday. Until my breast were extra tender and huge. Since then I felt they deflated and definitely lost sensitivity.
I called my clinic. They want me to continue meds and do another test tomorrow morning, then call them again. Nothing will change the result so not sure why we doing this. 
I just can't wait to give another shot. I have another 6 frozen donor blastocysts, so fingers crossed. 

On that's note, yours is tomorrow!!!
How're you feeling? 
Fingers crossed for you 🤞 let me know. X


----------



## YogiandBooBoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, I hope you're all doing ok.

I had my transfer on Monday 4th Nov (2x 6 day blasts), decided to test early on Saturday (5 days after transfer) because of the symptoms I was feeling (super sore womb, sore lower back, crazy intense sense of smell, nauseous when hungry) and got a bfp.
I'm now freaking out about it, because I had a Gonasi injection directly after my egg collection (they were worried about OHSS, i had 20 eggs this time round and 26 the previous time!) and I'm worried that the test is actually picking up the Gonasi still in my system and not actual HCG hormones 

When I tested on Saturday it would have been 11 days since my egg collection, but I know some people say it can stay in your system for between 10-14 days...
So i've been testing everyday since using FRERs. Saturdays and Sundays seemed more or less the same, but todays looks lighter  I also did a Clear Blue digital this morning to see if the brand would make a difference and it came back pregnant 1-2 weeks. So yea i'm freaking out.

My actual test day is Wednesday, so I'm wondering how much can actually change in the next 48 hours? This is our 4th round of IVF with ICSI and 3rd transfer (round 1 and round 3 were zero embryos despite my high number of eggs) and our consultant was pushing for us to go down the donor sperm route after round 3 (which is such a scary prospect for us at the moment), so we're so hopeful that this actually is our little Squidge (or Squidgette's if both took!).

Anyway, just needed to download as I've been feeling so low about it all (you'd think seeing positives would be a good thing right?!)


----------



## Sunnshine4u (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Yogi, sorry for the delay. O don't check this often as I did before. How did it go?? Hoping and praying it went well for you!! Keep us posted!! Love the name Squidge.😍


----------



## YogiandBooBoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello, sorry I didn't see your post either.

It was an actual positive 💃🏾

Now doing the 2nd 2ww for my first scan at the clinic! This is so hard right?! I'd always been placing everything on seeing those lines on a test, didn't even think about how anxious and nervous i'd be waiting for a scan to see if everything is ok...


----------



## YogiandBooBoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Also, you didn't say how yours went? 🤞


----------



## Sunnshine4u (Sep 24, 2014)

YogiandBooBoo said:


> Also, you didn't say how yours went? 🤞


Ah Yogi, what great news congratulations. I hope your scan goes well. I'm doing good... I had a BFP a few weeks back as well. Excited and slightly overwhelmed for what the future holds!!

Keep us posted on your scan. Best wishes x


----------

